# cam ?s



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i am looking into putting a cam in my 05 a4 goat. i am buying a set of long tubes to put on already. wat is a good size cam to go with? and what size stall converter will i need?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you expect out of the car? How much wallet do you have?


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

im looking for a cam not real wild. i want it to be streetable. i use the car cruising and down the stip a few times a year. i was hoping to get a full cam job converter and all for 1200. also way down the road i thought about swapping heads out, not totally sure yet on that. i want to get the most bang for my buck


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

Wish I could help you out but I got cam questions myself but don't wanna still your thread. I hope you get some good advice on here.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Whatever you do do not throw a huge cam in there and expect to get good driveability for a daily driver.The cam I'm going with seems to be a great DD cam(230/232),but with most cams driveability has ALOT to do with the tune.


----------

